# Advice on the Hawkes Bay please



## camper8 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi folks I am hoping someone can offer some advice please.

I have previously lived in Wellington for 5 years and am returning soon to NZ, although it is likely we will base ourselves in the Hawkes Bay as it is closer to my husband's family (and I think the climate is better!).

We have young children who will start school in the next few years and would like advice if possible on the suburbs and schools which would be more desirable. We won't have a fantastic income, but not knowing the Napier / Hastings area so well we would like if possible to chose a nicer area where the kids will enjoy school and that the academic standards are good. Can anyone please recommend anywhere? Closer to the sea the better 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

camper8 said:


> Hi folks I am hoping someone can offer some advice please.
> 
> I have previously lived in Wellington for 5 years and am returning soon to NZ, although it is likely we will base ourselves in the Hawkes Bay as it is closer to my husband's family (and I think the climate is better!).
> 
> ...


Hello, I am replying to welcome you back, Hawkes bay is definitely a better climate than Wellington, although I must admit to enjoying my visits there. I am afraid I can offer no help regards education, but from my trips to Hawkes bay I can only offer these observations: Napier knows its market and caters for visitors all year round, with some event most weeks, but the beach is not up to much and you must go to Ocean Beach or its neighbours for good sand and surf. Hastings is much quieter and sedate. One surprise was Havelock North, although I only visited briefly it seems to be really worth a look, also do not forget Gizzy (Gisborne), a bit isolated but its a nice town (city) with attitude.

good luck


----------



## johnnie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi if you are moving napier i have heard that a school near bay view is good hase a decile rating of 7 i think go on to edjecation nz that has a list of schools that you can look at my two girls are 8 10 they want to go to napier girls high wich is good at he moment they are at fraser town we have been hear 4 wks so far we will be bying a house in napier.


----------

